# Helix Dongle questions/rental?



## figyur8 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi!

I am the proud new owner of a 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line Black Edition - I had the dealer install the Helix spare compartment sub right away and just picked up the car - Was doing some research in advance and gave the dealer a head's up that they should make sure and use their dingle to set the right "tiguan" program...

Well they said they DID, however it sounds harsh and distorted at anything over like 50% volume. I have a sneaking suspicion they really don't know how to program these things, and I wonder what they actually did / did not program correctly.

I have seen various threads about members here sharing / renting, so I was hoping someone could steer me to the latest thread where I could possibly get some Tiguan-peeps experience and also maybe rent one to try and deal with it on my own... 

Thanks in advance - love the car already!

CM


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here:






THE Helix Dongle Programming Rental Thread -- Part 2


The old thread was getting long, so I'm starting a new one & a slightly lower price too:) I've been handling this for almost a year now & over 100+ people have used it....we've had no issues. I'm gonna keep it simple: You pay me $12 to rent it, along with a $100 deposit (via PayPal as a gift...



www.golfmk7.com


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

🤚


----------



## figyur8 (Apr 23, 2021)

David9962000 said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## figyur8 (Apr 23, 2021)

Also - I might have a line on a local dongle but the person says they do not have the cable - is this just a standard Ethernet cable or is it a specialty wiring layout that needs the actual cable that comes with it?


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

Once you use the dongle. It completely improves the sound quality with the Helix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to code it to 19. Its the legacy Tiguan but there is no option for the MQB Tiguan. 19 sounded great when it was programmed. The guy at the dealer switched through different programmings while I was listening in the car to find the best one.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

rob454 said:


> You need to code it to 19. Its the legacy Tiguan but there is no option for the MQB Tiguan. 19 sounded great when it was programmed. The guy at the dealer switched through different programmings while I was listening in the car to find the best one.


20 I believe is for MQB version now


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Its a bummer that I can't even use it because my 2021 Tiguan is MIB-3.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Stupid q but hey, they're fun to ask: 20 Tig SE R Line here (standard audio system), just had the Helix installed last week. Sound is def much better but I swear it can/could be much *MUCH *better. Dealer says they did the correct programming but I'm not sure what they did. Would I be out of line if I asked for the installer at the dealer to tell me what he coded? They did have the car for a longer period of time for install.

Also does the programming add a slider for Subwoofer control in the Bass/Mid/Treble sound screen at all or does it just remain the same? Saw that the GTI screens have Sub control so thought we might get it too.

I may be adding my name to the Helix Dongle rental thread soon enough


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> Stupid q but hey, they're fun to ask: 20 Tig SE R Line here (standard audio system), just had the Helix installed last week. Sound is def much better but I swear it can/could be much *MUCH *better. Dealer says they did the correct programming but I'm not sure what they did. Would I be out of line if I asked for the installer at the dealer to tell me what he coded? They did have the car for a longer period of time for install.
> 
> Also does the programming add a slider for Subwoofer control in the Bass/Mid/Treble sound screen at all or does it just remain the same?
> 
> I may be adding my name to the Helix Dongle rental thread soon enough


That’s what they said when I got it installed. They said it’s programmed but once I put my name on the list and programmed myself a night and day difference. Note once it’s programmed you don’t need to touch the bass mid or treb unless you want to Tweak it just a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> That’s what they said when I got it installed. They said it’s programmed but once I put my name on the list and programmed myself a night and day difference. Note once it’s programmed you don’t need to touch the bass mid or treb unless you want to Tweak it just a bit.


OK but 1st I'm going to go back to the dealer and find the tech who did the work and ask what he put in 19 or 20 or just whatever he thought would work.

Understand about the B/M/T settings but does this add also give you the Sub level control or not?


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

It does not give you control to the SUB . You are programming the Helix and the DSP does all the tuning. When I asked the same question to the tech they looked at me crazy that’s when u realize they did do not use any dongle. So be prepared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Thanks! I'm going to the dealer today and ask them to verify exactly what setting they programmed. If they look at me like I have 3 heads then I'll add my name to the list. Also what setting is best- 19 or 20 for my vehicle?

I assume it's a simple as connecting the dongle to the amp that's located in the Helix and then following the directions supplied, yes? I've tried searching for the most current waiting list but all I can see is the one from 2018- is there a newer/more recent list?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> Thanks! I'm going to the dealer today and ask them to verify exactly what setting they programmed. If they look at me like I have 3 heads then I'll add my name to the list. Also what setting is best- 19 or 20 for my vehicle?
> 
> I assume it's a simple as connecting the dongle to the amp that's located in the Helix and then following the directions supplied, yes? I've tried searching for the most current waiting list but all I can see is the one from 2018- is there a newer/more recent list?


If you're referring to my programmer rental list....it's 100% up to date in the first post & still going strong:





THE Helix Dongle Programming Rental Thread -- Part 2


The old thread was getting long, so I'm starting a new one & a slightly lower price too:) I've been handling this for almost a year now & over 100+ people have used it....we've had no issues. I'm gonna keep it simple: You pay me $12 to rent it, along with a $100 deposit (via PayPal as a gift...



www.golfmk7.com


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you're referring to my programmer rental list....it's 100% up to date in the first post & still going strong:


Got it! I assumed wrong...my bad.

So what setting is best for me do you think, 19 or 20? And my summary of programming the device is correct, yes?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> Got it! I assumed wrong...my bad.
> 
> So what setting is best for me do you think, 19 or 20? And my summary of programming the device is correct, yes?


You'd want 20, for the 2nd gen. Tiguan.

Yes, key on the ignition, plug in the programmer into the DSP, turn the dial to the number of the file that you want, press the dial button down to select the file and then ~5 seconds later it's done flashing.
Doesn't get any easier


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

You rock, thanks!


----------



## figyur8 (Apr 23, 2021)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> Once you use the dongle. It completely improves the sound quality with the Helix!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!


----------



## figyur8 (Apr 23, 2021)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> 20 I believe is for MQB version now


This is correct and was just confirmed to me by Helix tech


----------



## figyur8 (Apr 23, 2021)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> That’s what they said when I got it installed. They said it’s programmed but once I put my name on the list and programmed myself a night and day difference. Note once it’s programmed you don’t need to touch the bass mid or treb unless you want to Tweak it just a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same here - Just went through this this week... turns out they used some terrible setting - However, my dealer only has certain codes and did not have 19 or 20 - so I had to use 57, which is better than whatever "no" program, but is still not right - going to sign up for the rental thread and do it myself! Dealer's have no idea - I had to sit in the back lot and show the guy how to do it.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Just spoke to my service rep: they tried to BS me by saying "Oh we use the factory dongle and it automatically sets the correct DSP". Umm....OK then what setting did the "factory dongle" use then?? Silence. Finally admitted that the installer just installed the sub and didn't program anything at all. Asshats. Service Manager is supposed to call me back, we'll see.


----------



## figyur8 (Apr 23, 2021)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> Just spoke to my service rep: they tried to BS me by saying "Oh we use the factory dongle and it automatically sets the correct DSP". Umm....OK then what setting did the "factory dongle" use then?? Silence. Finally admitted that the installer just installed the sub and didn't program anything at all. Asshats. Service Manager is supposed to call me back, we'll see.


Yeah seems to be somewhat typical - I just kept forcing the issue and said - I'll come over and show you how it works , which they let me do.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

So just got back from dealer: their chief programming/ECU guy is a big burly Bavarian dude (super cool BTW) and he had never heard of the dongle kit. After explaining it to him and showing him some basic info, he said "Com vit mee pleeze" and we went to the GM's office. BBBD told him that they needed the dongle kit -GM said get it ASAP. 

So in about 10 days I get to bring it in and they will code it properly for me. My service rep said she would give me credit for future service work but I got her to just refund me 1/2 the cost of the install labor instead which I think is fair.

I'll keep you all apprised as to what happens.

Also BBBD saw my APR ECU tune and my Carista mods and was super stoked about them. Unofficially of course...he told me he'd done the same thing to his GTI


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

UPDATE: I've been a PITA to my dealer these past few weeks- telling them I paid for a subwoofer install, not getting it, unhappy, more follow ups, where's my satisfaction, why haven't you called me etc... - & generally being a thorn in their side. The Service Mgr. and the GM never called or communicated despite the service rep telling me they would. Anyway on Friday, for ****s n' giggles, I called the GM and left a him a nice but direct VM saying basically that I've been v patient but that was wearing thin now and if I didn't hear anything soon I'd be by and have them remove the sub at their cost and that I might have to...well, that part was unsaid.

Well whatever he understood from that VM certainly had an effect. The Service Mgr. called me back within the hour, apologized profusely and promised that they'd have the dongle by Weds for me. I made my appointment for 10am so that's that.

Advice: if you go the dealer Helix sub install route don't let them tell you they programmed it w/o making sure that they used the dongle. Persistence pays off! And my service rep told me that she has a thank you gift for me on Wednesday...wonder what it is???


----------



## gusthe1hog (11 mo ago)

figyur8 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am the proud new owner of a 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line Black Edition - I had the dealer install the Helix spare compartment sub right away and just picked up the car - Was doing some research in advance and gave the dealer a head's up that they should make sure and use their dingle to set the right "tiguan" program...
> 
> ...


Were can I rent the dongle to program my helix sub with


----------



## gusthe1hog (11 mo ago)

figyur8 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am the proud new owner of a 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line Black Edition - I had the dealer install the Helix spare compartment sub right away and just picked up the car - Was doing some research in advance and gave the dealer a head's up that they should make sure and use their dingle to set the right "tiguan" program...
> 
> ...





David9962000 said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I get on the list to rent and were do I send money
By


----------



## gusthe1hog (11 mo ago)

David9962000 said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


II would like rent the dongle please send me info on rental


----------



## gusthe1hog (11 mo ago)

David9962000 said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you the person with the dongle for rent


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gusthe1hog said:


> Are you the person with the dongle for rent


I am

I just messaged you


----------



## gusthe1hog (11 mo ago)

Could you send me a text so we can make arrangements to get you the money #is 412 389 8308. Name is Jim. Thanks th


----------



## sully1 (8 mo ago)

snobrdrdan said:


> I am
> 
> I just messaged you


I'm interested in renting the dongle. I tried to create an account on the golfmk7 forum but can't get the email verification to be able to post there.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sully1 said:


> I'm interested in renting the dongle. I tried to create an account on the golfmk7 forum but can't get the email verification to be able to post there.


Just messaged you!


----------



## dandan88 (Apr 12, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just messaged you!



Do I need a laptop with a specific program to use the dongle and program the DSP? do I need a laptop at all? 


Also I just picked up a helix sub without the harness, then reached out to the manufacturer and they shipped the harness from Germany. Haven’t gotten around to install yet but once it’s in I would like to get on the list to rent the dongle.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dandan88 said:


> Do I need a laptop with a specific program to use the dongle and program the DSP? do I need a laptop at all?
> 
> 
> Also I just picked up a helix sub without the harness, then reached out to the manufacturer and they shipped the harness from Germany. Haven’t gotten around to install yet but once it’s in I would like to get on the list to rent the dongle.


Nope, no computer or anything needed -- you (literally) just use the dongle with the cable, and that plugs into the Helix amp/DSP.

Just message me when you're ready & I can add you to the list!


----------



## dandan88 (Apr 12, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nope, no computer or anything needed -- you (literally) just use the dongle with the cable, and that plugs into the Helix amp/DSP.
> 
> Just message me when you're ready & I can add you to the list!


Great that’s awesome, not sure how to PM on here. But I would like to get on that list asap I’m about to do the install tomorrow


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dandan88 said:


> Great that’s awesome, not sure how to PM on here. But I would like to get on that list asap I’m about to do the install tomorrow


Just messaged you (Check your "conversations")


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stupid question, but does anyone have the correct part number for the Helix sub that fits the 2020 Tiguan? I would like to look into this ASAP.
Thanks


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

000051419B


----------



## Oz68 (Sep 1, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just messaged you (Check your "conversations")


Is the dongle available? Installed the helix system in my wife's tig today and would like to get it set up.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Oz68 said:


> Is the dongle available? Installed the helix system in my wife's tig today and would like to get it set up.


Just messaged you!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone else need to rent the Helix programmer?


----------



## okebobola (5 mo ago)

Hi Snobrdrdan,
I do need the Helix Programmer, I have been trying to post unsuccessfully for months on volksmk7 but could not get the confirmation email.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

okebobola said:


> Hi Snobrdrdan,
> I do need the Helix Programmer, I have been trying to post unsuccessfully for months on volksmk7 but could not get the confirmation email.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Just messaged you!


----------



## 21Tiggy (2 mo ago)

figyur8 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am the proud new owner of a 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line Black Edition - I had the dealer install the Helix spare compartment sub right away and just picked up the car - Was doing some research in advance and gave the dealer a head's up that they should make sure and use their dingle to set the right "tiguan" program...
> 
> ...


Do you have an update on the install?


----------



## 21Tiggy (2 mo ago)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just messaged you!


I would need to rent this as well!


----------



## okebobola (5 mo ago)

Thanks boss. Says I should get it by Saturday. As soon as I receive it, will update you.


----------



## 21Tiggy (2 mo ago)

What year is your wife’s Tiguan? I’m trying to confirm that it works in a 21 Tiguan


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

21Tiggy said:


> What year is your wife’s Tiguan? I’m trying to confirm that it works in a 21 Tiguan


It will! 

Just messaged you


----------



## 21Tiggy (2 mo ago)

You personal messaged me? I can’t find it


----------



## ds3000 (7 mo ago)

Hello, just messaged you. Thanks


----------



## Gaatlar (12 d ago)

snobrdrdan said:


> Anyone else need to rent the Helix programmer?


Hello,

I am interested in renting the programmer. I am unable to register at


snobrdrdan said:


> Anyone else need to rent the Helix programmer?


Hello snobrdrdan,

I am interested in renting the Helix programmer. For whatever reason, I never get the confirmation email at GolfMK7 in order to complete my registration over there.


----------



## agerton1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi snobrdrdan,

Just installed on my Alltrack and would like to be added to the waitlist. I can't seem to get a confirmation email over at GolfMK& either.


----------

